# Top Dog vs Underdog



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

A psychological test. (And a silly thread.) You can make whatever you want out of it. Have fun!

I am rooting for the Underdog.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Underdog here too!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

For the most part, the underdog...Go Heat!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

No competition:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I actually saw that show! And so did my dad when he was little!

When it comes to composers, I'm always for the Underdog. Enough of Beethoven, Bach and Mozart!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Underdog all the way; that's why I'm a die-hard NY Mets fan, no matter what!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I voted underdog because of my aversion to anything too successful in the world of pop "music," but if we're discussing classical composers I like any kind of dog. It's all good.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Top Dog... I'll listen to Bach, Beethoven and Mozart forever!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Yay, somebody finally went for a Top Dog! I suspect that it was one of the Underdog people. 



haydnfan said:


> Top Dog... I'll listen to Bach, Beethoven and Mozart forever!


I noticed that you did not mention Haydn. Nice! 

And let us not forget that Bach went to being one of the Top Dogs from being precisely an Underdog. What a remarkable story of transformation, really!

I thought this could become a mirror image of the Introverted or Extraverted poll and so far it turns out to be exactly that. Does anybody else see a connection here?


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Serge said:


> I noticed that you did not mention Haydn. Nice!


Until every string quartet feels they need to come to terms with Haydn, every pianist feels the same about the sonatas, he'll always be an underdog. I voted top dog, because some people take exceptional pride in listening to esoteric composers, but I feel perfectly line listening to the famous ones.



> And let us not forget that Bach went to being one of the Top Dogs from being precisely an Underdog. What a remarkable story of transformation, really!


Yes indeed. He never achieved Handel's fame and was buried in an unmarked grave. But his reputation kept growing! Had he lived in the 19th-20th centuries he never would have struggled so much to find and retain his posts.



> I thought this could become a mirror image of the Introverted or Extraverted poll and so far it turns out to be exactly that. Does anybody else see a connection here?


I'm actually introverted. I always thought it had to with how far along you are on the cd/lp collecting. You start with famous, and when you mine out the canon you start looking into off the beaten path music, thinking you've found an unknown Beethoven etc and finally you come back around and start appreciating the famous music again, and allow for a world of both esoteric and canonical works.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Doesn't all this support for the underdog actually make him/her the top dog?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Doesn't all this support for the underdog actually make him/her the top dog?


That's why politicians and political parties always portray themselves as victims.

Right now there's basically a movement in the US to feel sorry for billionaires.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Yep, another underdogger. It's more fun and fascinating that way.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Top dog, of course. Who cares for losers?


----------

